# [H] Exitus Letális sucht Member für SSC  mit Video



## spikewtal (10. Juni 2008)

Exitus Letalis ist eine erwachsenengerechte Gilde auf dem Server Sen´jin. 
Unsere bevorzugten Raidzeiten sind familiengerecht von 20.00 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr. 

Wer nicht zu fünf oder mehr Raids in der Woche, feste Talentverteilung, 
Gildenwechsel o.ä. verpflichtet werden will, aber trotzdem auch höheren 
WoW Content erleben und meistern möchte, der ist bei uns genau richtig. 
Wir wollen keine anonymes Gildenklima mit über 200 Mitgliedern, sondern eine
 "familiäre" Spielatmosphäre mit Gemeinschaftssinn. 

Auch wenn wir als Ziel anspruchsvolle Raidinstanzen haben, wird bei uns 
dem "realen Leben" ein besonderer Stellenwert eingeräumt. Niemand wird hier 
geflamed oder angemotzt, wenn das "echte Leben" ein Spielen verhindert oder 
man mal ein paar Minuten afk muss, um dem Baby den Hintern zu wischen. Daher 
sind bei uns Berufstätige, Eltern und Gelegenheitsspieler besonders gut aufgehoben. 
Einzige Regel: Termine bitte rechtzeitig absagen, wenn etwas dazwischenkommt!

Gildenvideo  http://www.exitus-letalis.de/stuff/EL.wmv 

Was wir NICHT wollen: 
• Knallharte Raid-Regeln 
• Verpflichtungen, die als Familienmutter/-vater nicht einzuhalten sind 
• "militärischer Drill" bei Raids 
• Powergamer 
• Itemgeilheit 
• anonymes Raiden mit Spielern, die man nicht kennt und besser auch nicht kennen lernen möchte 


Was wir euch bieten: 
• Raiderfahrung bis SSC/FDS 
• regelmäßige Raids, die primär Spaß machen sollen 
• Teamspiel 
• Gemeinschaftsgefühl 
• einen gepflegten und niveauvollen Umgangston (auch von Seiten der Raidleitung) 
• kostenlose Mitgliedschaft (keine Gold- oder Itemzahlungen) 
• Raidzeiten, die mit Rücksicht auf Berufstätige und Eltern gewählt werden 
• Rücksicht auf Real Life 
• Teamspeak-2-Server vorhanden 
• Forum und Homepage vorhanden 


Was wir von euch fordern: 
• nicht Aufgeben bei einem Wipe 
• Einhalten der Satzung 
• erwachsenengerechter und freundlicher Umgangston 
• regelmäßig informieren im Forum 


Anforderungen an Bewerber: 
• Mindestalter liegt bei 18 Jahren 
• Du solltest nicht nur den Straßenslang drauf haben 
• Teamspeak sollte vorhanden sein (sprechen und hören). 
• Die Gildensatzung solltest du akzeptieren. 
• Dein Charakter ist bereits Level 70 und mind. blau equipt (KaraEquip wäre toll) 


Da wir jetzt Gruul und Magtheridon auf Farm haben konzentrieren wir uns im moment auf SSC. 

Sollte dein Interesse geweckt sein, dann besuche doch mal unsere Webseite 

http://www.exitus-letalis.de 


Folgene Klassen werden noch gesucht:

Druiden: 1 Healer
Schamanen: 2 Verstärker oder Elementar
Magier: 2 Feuer oder Eis
Schurken: 1
Krieger:1 Def
Priester: 1 Heal oder Shadow


Andere Klassen können sich auch Bewerben.


----------



## spikewtal (11. Juni 2008)

+ push    traut Euch


----------



## spikewtal (12. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## spikewtal (15. Juni 2008)

Update:
Folgene Klassen werden noch gesucht:

Druiden: 1 Healer
Schamanen: 2 Verstärker oder Elementar
Magier: 2 Feuer oder Eis
Priester: 1 Heal oder Shadow


Alle anderen klassen können sich auchBewerben .


----------



## spikewtal (17. Juni 2008)

Push die ersten erfolge in SSc sind schon vollbracht !


----------



## spikewtal (21. Juni 2008)

Nur noch DDs  gesucht meldet Euch !


----------



## spikewtal (23. Juni 2008)

/nach oben schieb das ganze


----------



## spikewtal (28. Juni 2008)

Push wir suchen noch !


----------



## spikewtal (30. Juni 2008)

Folgende Plätze haben wir noch zu vergeben:

Updat30.06.2008

2 Druiden (Heal-, Moonkin-; Feraldruiden) 
2 Schamanen (Verstärker/Ele) 
1 Krieger (Deff) 

Es können sich gerne auch noch Klassen bewerben, die hier im Moment nicht aufgeführt sind. In Einzelfällen werden wir darüber dann entscheiden ob eine Aufnahme stattfindet oder nicht.

Solltet Ihr ingame mit uns reden wollen, so wendet Euch an Aniyuniwai, Benituis, Nyso oder Balsur.

Wenn keiner von uns online sein sollte, so fragt bitte unsere Member ob wir eventuell auf unseren Twink´s im Moment unterwegs sind.


----------



## spikewtal (2. Juli 2008)

Update:

Druiden: 2 Healer 
Schamanen: 2 Verstärker oder Elementar 
Krieger: 1 Def 
Priester: 1 Shadow 
Paladin: 1 Schutz 
Hexenmeister: 1


----------



## spikewtal (7. Juli 2008)

Update:

Druiden: 2 Healer 
Schamanen: 1 Verstärker oder Elementar 
Krieger: 1 Def 
Priester: 1 Shadow 
Paladin: 1 Schutz 
Hexenmeister: 1-2


----------



## spikewtal (9. Juli 2008)

Update:

1 Druiden (Heal-, Moonkin-; Feraldruiden) 
1 Schamanen (Verstärker/Ele) 
1 Prot Pala (bitte mit ensprechenden Equip) 
1 Krieger (Deff) 
1 Hexenmeister 
1 Schamane (Heal)


----------



## spikewtal (10. Juli 2008)

/push hoch damit


----------

